
Show HN: I made a tool to protect your email inbox - nguyenkims
https://simplelogin.io
======
nguyenkims
Maker here. Having worked in an online advertising company before, I know that
a common denominator to match users between different datasets is user email.
So to protect our privacy, it's better to have different email addresses for
every website.

Yet tricks like adding "+" to your Gmail address is now a well-known fact.
Anonymous emails created on temp-mail or 10minutemail are temporary and using
them is just unfair for good websites. So I decided to build a service to help
to create emails as easy as possible.

I learned a lot about emails while coding SimpleLogin. They are not difficult
per se but the documentation is pretty minimal compared to newer technologies.
By the end, I also wrote my own transactional email service as Sendgrid
library turns out to be a mess [1]. I still don't fully understand how spam
engine works in Gmail or Outlook though, they seem to be hit-and-miss.

Email alias is the first step and next is the "Sign in with SimpleLogin". This
would be for another post.

SimpleLogin will be open-source and I'm transparent about the technology I'm
using. Please let me know if you have any questions.

[1] [https://github.com/sendgrid/sendgrid-
python/issues/735](https://github.com/sendgrid/sendgrid-python/issues/735)

~~~
zzo38computer
I do the similar thing, although on my own computer instead. (Some users will
prefer to do it on their own computer instead, although not all, so
SimpleLogin is useful if you prefer to do it remotely.)

------
spcoder
This could be a great way to discover which of your accounts is causing you
spam.

